# CA Finishing and Wet Sanding



## TonyL (Aug 2, 2015)

I would like to ask the kind folks of the IAP about CA finishing and wet sanding. I know that some do and some don't to wet sand (I "damp" sand because I don't soak the MM and I blot it on a paper towel before apply to the CA finish.I I do know that many use a liquid polish and/or buffing wheel, but I am not asking about that. 

Thanks for participating in the poll.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm a wet sander. I do 600, 800, 1000, 1200, 1500 & 2000. Each grit has its own water bath (no cross contamination) and I wipe off any slurry with a separate paper towel before starting the next grit. I then start polishing with Novus 3 & 2. Final polish/buff with Beall wheels. Might seem WAY over the top but, doggone, I like the results. 

Also, I managed to develop an adverse reaction to CA dust (spell that "a-l-l-e-r-g-y") so I use a respirator when I sand and wet sanding helps keep the dust to a minimum.


----------



## flyitfast (Aug 2, 2015)

Tony, when you say wet sand, do you mean with water?
I answered wet sand, but I use Mineral Spirits instead of water.  I feel it lubes the process and gives a slurry that produces an even better shine.
Gordon


----------



## SteveG (Aug 2, 2015)

I answered "Yes" to MicroMesh wet, which is what I do using 3 of the coarse-to-medium grits MM. I then switch to coarse polish and finally use fine and ultra fine buffing wheels. Mine is just one of a Ba-zillion different ways to make 'em shine!


----------



## TonyL (Aug 2, 2015)

flyitfast said:


> Tony, when you say wet sand, do you mean with water?
> I answered wet sand, but I use Mineral Spirits instead of water.  I feel it lubes the process and gives a slurry that produces an even better shine.
> Gordon



Thanks for the question Gordon. I did mean water, but the poll could mean any liquid. I will have to give that a try!


----------



## longbeard (Aug 2, 2015)

Tony
I wet sand acrylic blanks with MM
Dry sand casted and CA finished blanks with MM



Harry


----------



## terry q (Aug 2, 2015)

I don't wet sand CA.  Sand to 1200 then Novus 2 & 3.  I went sand all non wood blanks.


----------



## Rchan63 (Aug 3, 2015)

I  wet sand after CA to 1500, than micromesh follow up with plastic polish


----------



## Rink (Aug 3, 2015)

Wet sand through all the MM grits, with cross sanding of the first four grits. Then Hut plastic polish twice. Beautiful


----------



## Rink (Aug 3, 2015)

BTW...thats after 20 coats thin CA...


----------



## RedBeard (Aug 3, 2015)

I don't sand CA at all. I use the BLO/CA concoction and it gets rubbed back and forth enough that it comes out smooth enough that I don't feel it needs any sanding. After the last coat of finish I do a few applications of PlastX though.


----------



## TonyL (Aug 3, 2015)

I have used that process and like it when I am in a rush. I don't get a crystal clear, high gloss finish, but it is a real time saving and excellent finish. I copied the YouTube and share it with others a few months ago. The YT was 6 years old though.


----------



## edstreet (Aug 3, 2015)

Are you doing a collective population density of fail?  These poll questions are not well rounded nor concise enough to get any good conclusive information.  I fail to see the meaning of only a small select group of answers like this.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 3, 2015)

edstreet said:


> Are you doing a collective population density of fail?  These poll questions are not well rounded nor concise enough to get any good conclusive information.  I fail to see the meaning of only a small select group of answers like this.


 

Isn't it a bit ego-centric to say that a small group of answers won't yield *good conclusive information*, but your individual answer will---ALWAYS!!!


----------



## edstreet (Aug 3, 2015)

ed4copies said:


> Isn't it a bit ego-centric to say that a small group of answers won't yield good conclusive information, but your individual answer will---ALWAYS!!!



Never said mine would, never implied at but you did and I do thank you for that perk 

On the topic at hand and not derailing it like you did I have to ask how may voted that are unable to do ca finished yet decided to vote anyways. 


The poll is biased slanted towards specific methods and ignored others.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 3, 2015)

The person initiating the poll knows what information he was seeking, he is able to judge whether it is fulfilling it's purpose or not.

Neither you nor I have the ability to make the judgement for him.  I suspect Tony will do fine.  When you comment on Facebook you have arranged for me, Dawn and most of our friends not to see it.  That is a much better idea, on your part.  

Hide back there.

I am confident Tony will forgive my momentary pursuit of your derailing.


----------



## TonyL (Aug 3, 2015)

edstreet said:


> Are you doing a collective population density of fail?  These poll questions are not well rounded nor concise enough to get any good conclusive information.  I fail to see the meaning of only a small select group of answers like this.



Thanks for the feedback Ed. I can use another set of eyes on this:

I am using stratified statistical sampling to calculate the coefficient correlation between those strata that respond to parochially-phrased and prolix questions; and wet sanding.:biggrin:


----------



## TonyL (Aug 3, 2015)

ed4copies said:


> The person initiating the poll knows what information he was seeking, he is able to judge whether it is fulfilling it's purpose or not.
> 
> Neither you nor I have the ability to make the judgement for him.  I suspect Tony will do fine.  When you comment on Facebook you have arranged for me, Dawn and most of our friends not to see it.  That is a much better idea, on your part.
> 
> ...



Of course you are forgiven Ed...but not for spelling judgment with an "e" LOL.


----------



## RKB (Aug 3, 2015)

...."I am using stratified statistical sampling to calculate the coefficient  correlation between those strata that respond to parochially-phrased and  prolix questions; and wet sanding"... 

....some seriously funny stuff right there....

Thanks Tony for all your posts.
I'm still laughing.

Rod


----------



## SteveG (Aug 3, 2015)

This is NOT "....some seriously funny stuff right there...."

Tony said it and he MEANS IT!  (I can tell, in a seriously funny way, that it is not intended to be judg*e*mental!)


----------



## TonyL (Aug 3, 2015)

SteveG said:


> This is NOT "....some seriously funny stuff right there...."
> 
> Tony said it and he MEANS IT!  (I can tell, in a seriously funny way, that it is not intended to be judg*e*mental!)




Hi Steve:

Funny!
I was just having fun. Seriously, I do appreciate everyone's feedback - whether a response to the survey or the approach (to it). This is about sharing information and ideas; I think it's great that folks are willing to share their process - albeit, in this case, just about MM and water.


PS. I really like the Poseidon btw. I made one for myself a few days ago.  I need to take a pic.


----------



## Gus Jr (Aug 4, 2015)

I sand wood blanks with 320, 600, 1000, 1200, 1500, 2000, 2500, and 3000 dry.  Acrylics I wet sand with 400, 600, 1000, 1200, 1500, 2000, 12000.  Then I polish both.


----------



## TonyL (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks to all that responded and in many cased furnished their process. 
I also enjoyed the playful banter. 

It appears that the preponderance of respondents wet sand using MM. 

Thanks to all!


----------



## kruzzer (Aug 4, 2015)

I wet sand with 400, 600 then MM dry then polish with NuCar Scratach remover...


----------



## TonyL (Aug 4, 2015)

kruzzer said:


> I wet sand with 400, 600 then MM dry then polish with NuCar Scratach remover...



Thank you Rich...when you MM dry would you mind tell me at what rpms (and direction - fwd/rvs)?


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Aug 4, 2015)

None of the above.
Turn to size
Dry sand radially then laterally with 400 grit only
Buff radially then laterally with extra fine steel wool
Polish with Hut Ultra gloss
Two minute finishing process.
6X Loupe looks as good as Micro Mesh
IMHO Micro Mesh is a waste of money and time.

Les


----------



## TonyL (Aug 4, 2015)

Well Les...your work certainly speaks for itself!. This weekend,  I actually bought the 0000 steel wool at a woodworking store after learning about your process. I can't say that I achieved anywhere near your finish, but I will keep trying. Thanks again!


----------



## Skie_M (Aug 10, 2015)

Yes, I'm interested in that process too, Les.  Can you tell us your relative turning speeds when you are sanding and buffing?  Using heavy, medium, or light pressure?

What materials do you use this process on?  (wood, acrylic, antler, ect...)

Also, how durable is the finish?  Is it water resistant or water proof? Will it wear off over time fairly quickly or does it last a while?  Does it need to be periodically refreshed or do you just buff it on a wheel to bring the shine back?


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Aug 19, 2015)

Didn't see this in time to vote but FWIW, I wet sand everything using MM through all the grits.  Generally I have a plastic lidded container with water and the MM pads in it and usually did not take them out except to change the water every month or so.  Never had any trouble with that process until my current set of pads.  MM must have change the glue that holds the mesh to the foam pad because this set the mesh was separating from the pad in just a couple to three months of use.  Took them all out and dried them and sprayed the loose mesh with 3M 77 contact cement, allowed it to tack-up then put them back together and was back in business.


----------



## Skeleton2014 (Aug 19, 2015)

Gus Jr said:


> I sand wood blanks with 320, 600, 1000, 1200, 1500, 2000, 2500, and 3000 dry.  Acrylics I wet sand with 400, 600, 1000, 1200, 1500, 2000, 12000.  Then I polish both.




Ditto...This is pretty much how I do mine so, I'm not sure exactly how to answer your poll since I do both wet and dry sanding depending on the blank material 
Jeff


----------



## Skeleton2014 (Aug 19, 2015)

Skeleton2014 said:


> Gus Jr said:
> 
> 
> > I sand wood blanks with 320, 600, 1000, 1200, 1500, 2000, 2500, and 3000 dry.  Acrylics I wet sand with 400, 600, 1000, 1200, 1500, 2000, 12000.  Then I polish both.
> ...



I guess this is a moot point since I missed the poll and it is closed now. 
Jeff


----------



## TonyL (Aug 19, 2015)

Thank you both. No worries on the poll. I didn't present every method.


----------

